# كتاب قيم جدا فى هندسة السيارات ويشرح اجزاء السياره بالتفصيل



## بحب الهندسه (17 مايو 2014)

من اروع الكتب واشملها فى هندسة السيارات موجود على ثلاث روابط حجم الكتاب 50 ميجا
Auto Fundamentals.part1 - Download - 4shared

Auto Fundamentals.part2 - Download - 4shared


Auto Fundamentals.part3 - Download - 4shared


----------



## m.lazoghly (24 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## AHMEDHAMDY_COMP (27 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق الذبحاني (6 يوليو 2014)

كتاب رائع وقيم جداً


----------



## ahmedvay (7 أغسطس 2014)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## mostafa_mobset (26 سبتمبر 2014)

كتاب اكثر من رائع ..جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بحب الهندسه (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fay_gh (21 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك ​


----------



## mostafa556 (2 ديسمبر 2014)

*شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يوفقك


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*مشاركة*

حقيقة انا استفدت من هذا المنتدى استفادة لا يعلم بها الا الله فجزى الله المشاركين فيه خير الجزاء


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

اخي مشكور لكن الكتاب مكرر على ثلاث مرات ما ادري انت قاصد ولا جات كدي الشغلة المهم نزلت عندي الثلاث ((لكتاب واحد مكتمل )) بارك الله فيك ونفع بك


----------



## gobar (3 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## wael kasem (3 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahttab (7 يناير 2015)

[h=2]جميل جدا
يمكنك التعرف على أجزاء محرك سيارتك بالصور. وعلى كيفية تفكيكه بالفيديو شرح كامل بإذن الله[/h]على هدا الرابط
اظغط هنا


----------



## abdesselam19 (23 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## جاد الكريم (18 فبراير 2015)

thanks


----------



## شروكي ابيض (20 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------

